# [gelöst] Pentium M 1.5GHz läuft mit 1,7GHz ! (nun 1,6 )

## sidious

Hi,

seit dem ich auf meinem Laptop das Speedstepping eingerichtet habe läuft der 1,5GHz Pentium-M mit 1,7GHz   :Shocked: 

Das macht mir ein bischen Angst!

bevor ich das Speedstepping im Kernel aktiviert hatte lief er wie vorgesehen mit 1,49 GHz. 

ich habe es mit den suspend2-sources-2.6.15-r8 und einem 2.6.15er ubuntu-kernel probiert.

beim suspend2-kernel habe ich noch einen acpi-patch, einen patch für die smart-battery und eine gefixte DSDT verwendet, um den Ladezustand auslesen zu können. Beim ubuntu-kernel sind glaube ich die patches schon drin. zumindest der für die smart-battery und ich brauchte die gefixte DSDT nicht. Mit beiden kernels lief die CPU vor aktivieren des Speedsteppins wie gesagt mit 1,49GHZ.

die patches:

```
 acpi-release-20050902-2.6.15.diff

sbs-cm-20051112/acpi-ec-nospinlock-2.6.14.diff
```

ich verwende den powersave daemon zusammen mit kpowersave. Der daemon nutzt die kernel-govenor. Habe alle ausprobiert. die max. frequenz ist immer 1,7GHz.

auch wenn ich keinen daemon verwende.

cpu-info:

```
 cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1713.045

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2

bogomips        : 3428.69
```

die min. frequenz liegt bei 642.392 MHz

Muß ich mir da Sorgen machen? 

oder kann es sein das da nur was falsch angezeigt wird?

hier ein Auszug aus der kernel .config und die Ausgabe von lspci

.config

```
 

[*] CPU Frequency scaling

[ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging 

< >   CPU frequency translation statistics

Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->

<*>   'performance' governor

<*>   'powersave' governor

 ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

<*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

<*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor

---   CPUFreq processor drivers

<*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver

< >   AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!

< >   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!

< >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!

< >   Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation

<*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

[*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs

[*]     Built-in tables for Banias CPUs

< >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)

< >   Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)

< >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation

< >   nVidia nForce2 FSB changing

< >   Transmeta LongRun

< >   VIA Cyrix III Longhaul

---   shared options

[ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:06.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
```

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm wirklich was sagen dazu kann ich dir nicht viel, nur das:

Mein Laptop ist auch ein Acer und laut Kernelaussagen befindet sich für meinen Laptop kein passender Eintrag im Bios (für andere Prozessoren schon, nur nicht für meinen), sprich powernow weiß garnicht was mein Proz kann, (ich hab nen Athlon-XPM). Worauf ich hinaus will ist das Acer kein Bios machen kann, die haben es irgendwie nicht drauf, anscheinend ist es viel zu schwer einen Standart einzuhalten. Ich würde mir also an deiner Stelle Sorgen machen, das mir der Proz nicht irgendwannmal abraucht, zumal sich Acer dann darauf berufen wird das Linux nicht unterstützt wird....

----------

## SinoTech

 *sidious wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Muß ich mir da Sorgen machen? 
> ...

 

Also ich würde mir da keine größeren Sorgen machen.

1. "/proc/cpuinfo" kann auch mal falsch liegen (Soviel ich weiß)

2. Schau mal mittels "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature" wie so die Temperatur ist (Brauchst dazu ACPI -> Thermalzone) im Kernel.

3. Solange nicht die ganze Zeit dein Kühler läuft, sollte temperaturmäsig alles im grünen Bereich sein.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Du kannst auch die max. Frequenz runterstellen.

1. Wechsle in das Verzeichniss "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq"

```

$ cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq

```

2. Schauen welche Frequenzen verfügbar sind

```

$ cat scaling_available_frequencies

1800000 1000000

```

3. Max. Frequenz setzen (Muss eine der oben ausgegebenen sein)

```

$ echo 1800000 > scaling_max_freq

```

(Wobei du die 1800000 natürlich durch deine gewünschte Frequenz ersetzen musst).

----------

## sidious

ja sicher kann ich die Frequenz einstellen. maximaler wert ist halt 1600000, obwohl es ja nur eine CPU mit 1,5GHz ist.

und /proc/cpuinfo gibt dann 1,7GHz aus! Und ich will bei bedarf schon gerne die 1,5GHz zur verfügung haben.

Die Frage ist halt ob die CPU dadurch schaden nehmen kann, wenn sie zu lange auf 1,7GHz läuft (z.B. beim compilieren), und ob man da irgendwas gegen machen kann.

Die Temperatur ist schon ok liegt immer zwischen 50 und 60 grad, je nach dem ob der Lüfter an ist, aber das ist auch so eine Sache. Auch wenn er nur mit 600MHz läuft springt dauernd der Lüfter an. siehe hier:

http://www.gentooforum.de/thread.php?threadid=10365

----------

## b3cks

Ich besitze ein Aver TM 8004 P-M mit 1,7 GHz und wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich die gleichen Kernel-Einstellungen wie sidious (kann gerade nicht nachgucken). Nun habe ich das Phänomen, dass der Speedstepper die CPU immer auf 1,4 GHz regelt und dann ist Sense. Egal ob das Notebook unter volllast steht oder die Möhre seit Stunden idlet. cpufreqd-info (!?) zeigt mir auch richtig an, dass er von 600 MHz bis 1,7 GHz takten kann. Wenn ich die CPU manuell hoch oder runter takte klappt das auch wunderbar, allerdings brauche ich dann nur ~30 Sekunden warten und schon ist der wieder bei 1,4 GHz.

Habe bisher leider keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen, zumal ich das System eh neu aufsetzen möchte. Mir reicht es derzeit, dass das Notebook bei 1,4 GHz ein paar Grad kühler ist und der Lüfter nicht ständig saust.

----------

## SinoTech

 *sidious wrote:*   

> ja sicher kann ich die Frequenz einstellen. maximaler wert ist halt 1600000, obwohl es ja nur eine CPU mit 1,5GHz ist.
> 
> und /proc/cpuinfo gibt dann 1,7GHz aus! Und ich will bei bedarf schon gerne die 1,5GHz zur verfügung haben.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Na wenn er bei 1600000 bei 1,7 Ghz läuft, dann probier doch einfach mal den Wert darunter aus (1500000 oder 1400000).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## sidious

jo, danke für den tip. hätte ich ja auch selber mal drauf kommen können.

mit 1400000 läuft er jetzt bei 1,5 

Aber verstehen tue ich das nicht - naja....

```
 cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1498.870

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2

bogomips        : 3000.10
```

edit:

wie kriege ich es jetzt hin das die 1400000 beim booten in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq geschrieben wird?

----------

## SinoTech

 *sidious wrote:*   

> jo, danke für den tip. hätte ich ja auch selber mal drauf kommen können.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Tja, manchmal steht man eben etwas auf dem Schlauch  :Wink: 

 *sidious wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> edit:
> ...

 

Einfach folgende Zeile in die Datei "/etc/conf.d/local.start" eintragen

```

echo 1400000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## sidious

das Lüfter Problem (siehe link oben) hat sich dadurch übrigens auch erledigt...

----------

## schachti

 *sidious wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Frage ist halt ob die CPU dadurch schaden nehmen kann, wenn sie zu lange auf 1,7GHz läuft (z.B. beim compilieren), und ob man da irgendwas gegen machen kann.
> 
> 

 

Wenn die CPU als 1.5 GHz CPU spezifiziert ist und Du sie mit einer höheren Frequenz betreibst, verlierst Du im Schadensfall die Garantie. Da die CPU mit steigender Taktfrequenz mehr Verlustwärme entwickelt, kann es passieren, daß sie bei Übertaktung zu warm wird und dadurch Schaden nimmt. Außerdem sinkt mit steigender Temperatur (wie auch bei Festplatten, den Elkos auf dem Board etc.) die Lebensdauer der CPU. Ich würde sie daher lieber nicht übertakten.

----------

## sidious

läuft ja jetzt mit 1,5GHz  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

gut, dann kannst den prozzi ja jetzt uebertakten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sidious

ich habe jetzt nen 16er kernel

habe den suspend2-r8 und den aktuellen von kernel.org linux-2.6.16.20 probiert.

für die Smart-Battery habe ich wieder die gepatchte DSDT und diesen kernel-patch verwendet

https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1473407&group_id=129330&atid=714496

bei 1600000 läuft er jetzt laut "cat /proc/cpuinfo" exakt mit 1600.000 und der Lüfter geht wieder so oft an, auch wenn er nur mit 600MHz laüft   :Rolling Eyes: 

und bei 1400000 mit exakt 1400.000 , dafür ist der Lüfter stille, auch wenn er eine ganze Zeit  mit 1,4GHz läuft   :Confused: 

kann das evtl. an den patches liegen?

werde wohl dann wieder den 15er nehmen. Hoffe mit dem 17er ist das dann besser, weil da glaube ich endlich nen Treiber für meinen Card-Reader drinnen sein soll.

----------

